# Mensonges restés non interrogés



## Voce

Salve a tutti.

Sto traducendo un articolo/intervista su un ministro di culto armeno assegnato alla parrocchia di Kessab, in Siria, villaggio vittima di attacchi terroristici.
A un certo punto, parlando degli effetti deleteri della guerra sull'integrità morale della popolazione, l'uomo accenna a reati e menzogne "*restés non interrogés*".
Poiché non ho trovato alcuna ricorrenza in rete di questa espressione riferita alle menzogne mi sono visto costretto a lavorare di fantasia, ma non sono per nulla soddisfatto del risultato.

Di seguito riporto il contesto originale e la traduzione:

"Car la guerre a transformé les habitants. Après l’attaque dont Kessab a été victime, j’ai vu des chrétiens changer. Des délits, des *mensonges restés non interrogés* demeurent. Il faut du temps. On reconstruit. Mais les gens ont perdu la confiance entre eux, envers les autres".

"Poiché la guerra ha trasformato la popolazione. Dopo l'attacco di cui Kessab è stata vittima ho visto alcuni cristiani cambiare. Reati, *menzogne senza scrupoli* permangono. Ci vuole tempo. Si ricostruisce. Ma le persone hanno perso fiducia tra di loro e negli altri”.

Grazie in anticipo per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour à tous,

je m'interroge sérieusement sur la formulation de la phrase *en français.* Mon impression est que la phrase _"Des délits, des *mensonges restés non interrogés* demeurent"_ est soit calqué sur l'anglais soit une traduction maladroite de l'anglais. 
En effet en anglais : to question = "interroger" mais aussi : mettre en doute, remettre en cause, en question
En français on *interroge *un coupable, *pas un délit ni un mensonge.*
En français, on met en doute, on jette le doute sur, on remet en cause, on remet en question ...   une *déclaration
Les délits, les mensonges,* on les dénonce, on les révèle, et ils *sont examinés, instruits *par la justice.

Si je devais exprimer en français l'idée qu'il me semble comprendre, je dirais plutôt :
"A ce jour subsistent des délits, des mensonges qui n'ont pas été examinés / instruits_." 
et je tente de le dire en italien (soyez indulgents !)
"Permangono reati, menzogne che non sono stati esaminati, contestati, discutati, ...
_
En ce qui concerne le type de traduction, seul Voce peut décider si son but *dans ce cas précis* est de restituer à l'identique le texte initial même s'il n'a aucun sens, même si c'est une traduction inepte... ou d'essayer de rétablir le sens logique.

Mes explications ne me semblent pas limpides, j'espère pourtant avoir réussi à faire passer l'idée principale. Ça m’intéressera bien de lire les autres contributions


----------



## Voce

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> [...]
> Si je devais exprimer en français l'idée qu'il me semble comprendre, je dirais plutôt :
> "A ce jour subsistent des délits, des mensonges qui n'ont pas été examinés / instruits_."
> et je tente de le dire en italien (soyez indulgents !)
> "Permangono reati, menzogne che non sono stati esaminati, contestati, discussi, ..._[...]



Grazie mille, LesCopainsd'abord.

In effetti anche altre parti del testo mi sembrano formulate malamente, ma soltanto in questo caso non ero riuscito a trovare una soluzione. Grazie alle tue spiegazioni è tutto molto più chiaro e cercherò di rendere più il senso che la lettera.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve Voce,
grazie per la risposta. Sono contenta di esserti stata d'aiuto.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour à vous deux, 



LesCopainsd'abord said:


> En français on *interroge *un coupable, *pas un délit ni un mensonge.*


Pour info, il existe aussi un sens figuré, où le complément d’objet n’est pas une personne :


> *B. −* _Au fig._ *Qqn interroge qqc.*Examiner avec attention pour trouver un enseignement, une réponse à une question que l'on se pose.
> [...]
> *2.* [L'obj. est extérieur à la pers.] _Interroger l'horizon, la nature, l'avenir, l'heure, l'histoire, le passé, le présent_
> INTERROGER : Définition de INTERROGER


Et ici, un exemple avec _mensonge_ :


> Cette comédie noire où se rencontrent, dans le chaos de l'après-guerre, une succession de personnages hauts en couleurs, interroge les mensonges intimes et les mensonges d'État et les rapports entre histoire privée et histoire publique.


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Bonjour K@t !
Cette citation est très intéressante. Je connaissais "interroger le passé, les oracles (etc)" mais pas "les mensonges".
J'avoue n'avoir pas cherché aussi loin, influencée sans doute par le contexte (style journalistique, entretien, donc langue orale courante)
Grand merci donc à vous et à WR qui permet ces échanges.


----------



## k@t




----------

